# gas and female infections



## hope4serenity (Sep 24, 2011)

hi, i was wondering is anyone who has a lot of gas related to IBS also has a lot of vaginal infections. the best i can describe them is as yeast infections, but i seam to have symptoms on and off all the time. just when i go to call my gyno it seams to clear up and then is comes back. i have problems with gas and try to change my underwear often during the day, which seams to help, so i was wondering if anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It sounds like you may have too many carbs in your diet. That could cause both vaginal yeast & GI gas. So go carb free or very low carb for a bit and see if you feel better.


----------

